# How to weatherseal casement windows with Whitco Hinges?



## rick (Aug 21, 2007)

We are restoring an older house (circa 1947) which has casement windows mounted with Whitco hinges (the scissorlike hinges at the top and bottom). We need to replace the old and rusted Whito hinges, but we want to apply weatherstripping at the same time.

Applying weatherseal to the vertical jambs is easy, but how do you seal the top and bottom jamb where the window slides along the jamb surface? 

Also, any advice in removing the old Whitco hinges, and re-installing new ones would be much appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## handymanstu (Jan 14, 2009)

hey...been 2 years did you do the job?  how?
we're going through the same thing...appreciate any help.


----------

